# how do you go about selling a gun to someone?



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

i wanted to sell my taurus to someone from work but whats the whole deal with the paperwork and legalities of giving your gun to someone else? like would i just call my gunstore or the police office or wherever(?) and tell them who i sold the gun to? any advice?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It depends on the laws in your state weather or not you can sell a handgun from one private party to another without an FFL. I have sold a few to friends without doing a formal transfer but I always draw up a bill of sale that Ill keep a copy of in my records just in case something pops up down the road.

Some call it the gun show loophole and a few other things. But many states allow the sale with out having to go through a formal transfer. Check with your local LEO. They can give you better info than any of us really. If it was me I'd make sure to at least get a bill of sale signed by you and the person getting the weapon. Just about everyone has a printer and scanner anymore, it makes things a little tidy to have some kind of paperwork that you no longer own the weapon.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

It's all dependent on your State of residence.

I assume your friend is a resident of the same state. If he isn't then it's FFL time

AFS


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Here in Maryland for a face to face transfer it must be done at the Maryland State Police and they charge $10
out of state transfers must go TO an FFL but do not need to leave from an FFL.
If you send the pistol it must go by common carrier next day air or you can choose to send from FFL to FFL.
An FFL can send the pistol via USPS but not you.

Other states have easier laws with gun transfers if you carry a CCW permit.... It would help us alot if you posted where you live....*


----------



## PT92MJ (Jul 2, 2009)

It varies by state. In Utah, two private party individuals living in the state can buy or sell from each other with no paperwork required and no fees. Out of state would require checking with that state's requirements.
Always check your local and state laws before attempting any transfers or purchases. It is the safest and only way to avoid future problems.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

PT92MJ said:


> It varies by state. In Utah, two private party individuals living in the state can buy or sell from each other with no paperwork required and no fees.


+1...same in Texas. I always get a Bill of Sale though. Just to cover my butt if the gun comes up in a database somewhere from illegal activity.:smt023


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

PT92MJ said:


> It varies by state. In Utah, two private party individuals living in the state can buy or sell from each other with no paperwork required and no fees. Out of state would require checking with that state's requirements.
> Always check your local and state laws before attempting any transfers or purchases. It is the safest and only way to avoid future problems.


Wow in Maryland I must sign over my first born to sell the gun........


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I live in Ohio, and I prefer to only own guns that are not registered to me anyways, but I have sold many guns with no paperwork whatsoever. If it is registered to me i will definitely have a bill of sale written up, there is too much liability there.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

falchunt said:


> I live in Ohio, and I prefer to only own guns that are not registered to me anyways, but I have sold many guns with no paperwork whatsoever. If it is registered to me i will definitely have a bill of sale written up, there is too much liability there.


I've sold guns living in Ohio and here in Ky. where I am now. The same rule goes with any weapon I don't sell or trade in a gun shop. I have to write up a bill of sale and I';ll make a copy for to go with the weapon (handwritten most the time for both of us). It just makes better sense to have some kind of paper trail for it leaving as it does coming to me. I have only had a couple weapons I've bought off private parties and even with hose I want something with the sellers name on it so if some problem pops up later I have something to show how it it got to me. I don't as a rule buy a weapon from private parties unless I know the people really well. I have one friend that I have bought, sold, traded with over the last ten years. We both look at that stuff pretty much the same so it works out. Plus I know all his guns and what they have been through :smt082

I know a couple guys that have bought at flea markets only to find out later there was an issue with a weapon. I just don't want any part of that can of worms.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

The last gun I bought (AK 74) was from a police office - no paper exchanged hands. All very legal here in Texas.

Sometimes make or give a bill of sale, but not always. 

No dealer involved at all.

:smt1099


----------

